# Car racing game in Excel!!!



## PRP

Hello, 

I saw my friend playing the car racing game on excel spreadsheet and he challenged me that I cannot find out???

Do anyone know how do we play car racing game on excel???

Cheers!!!


----------



## Chrisbgh

Try this link bro 
http://j-walk.com/ss/excel/eastereg.htm


----------



## sweetloop

A quick google search will give you the answer. You can read about it here:

http://personal-computer-tutor.com/excel_easter_egg.htm

Unfortunately, it will only work with Excel 2000.


----------



## sweetloop

Oops! Looks like I took too long to post my reply... you beat me to it.


----------



## Chrisbgh

it happens.


----------



## PRP

*'m not gettin' it!!!*

Hello,

I m not getting it friends,....

I m using Excel 2003, Is it because of that???

,...


----------



## nickster_uk

Yep....looks like it's only compatible with 2000 and possibly earlier


----------



## sweetloop

It's only in Excel 2000. Excel 97 had a different one, a flight simulator.


----------



## PRP

*so anything for Excel 2003?*

Hello,

Excel 2002 , 97 have car games,....Is there anything for Excel 2003 then?

Any other games or special thing that we can do on Excel 2003?

Cheers!!!


----------



## sweetloop

From the wikipedia entry for excel:

_Versions 5.0 to 9.0 of Excel contain various Easter eggs although since version 10 onwards it appears Microsoft has taken measures to make sure such items no longer appear in their products._

Since Office 2003 is version 11.0, I don't think you'll find any easter eggs. I did read that if you search for "tortured soul" in the excel help you get some kind of funny result about a crabby office lady, but that's not nearly as cool as a driving game.


----------



## Glaswegian

sweetloop is correct - there is no 'Easter Egg' in XL2003 - sorry.


----------



## PRP

It seems Excel 2003 is built up with some limitations,......

but never know when something new comes up to our ear,.....???

Cheers!!!


----------



## PRP

*Excel 2000 car games!!!*

Hello,

I tried on Excel 2000 as well,.....Car game not responding at all,.....Went to last stage where we right click the ms-office icon,...but what opens is the windows component,....Can someone let me know where I am going wrong???

Thanks!!!


----------

